# Bacon Cupcakes



## mollyanne (Jul 8, 2010)

...so, I was browsing around looking for some Awesome Cupcake Art for my other thread and I came upon this youtube* where these two artists are talking about the "sweet and salty savory explosion of flavor in Bacon Cupcakes" and how so "many" bakeries are carrying these...i laughed at their clever repartee, dry humor, until I paused and thought...

....they couldn't be serious, could they? I thought they MUST be joking so I googled "bacon cupcakes" and there are 9 MILLION results!! So there are either 9 million in on this joke or I'm the last one to hear of this "savory explosion" truism.

*youtube:

YouTube - Cupcake art by Jessie Oleson of Cakespy at Renegade Craft Fair

.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 10, 2010)

no i never heard of it either. is this supposed to be a sweet or a savory. if sweet i don't think it sounds very good. bacon lovers may love it though


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 10, 2010)

How about sugar covered bacon? 

Praline Bacon Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 10, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> How about sugar covered bacon?
> 
> Praline Bacon Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network



I have done that before with brown sugar, baked in the oven and it's very good!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2010)

Michael Symon, during his short tenure on "Dinner Impossible", made chocolate covered bacon!


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw an episode of "Cupcake Wars" on FoodNetwork a few weeks ago a several people made bacon cupcakes.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 11, 2010)

Just had a bacon cupcake a few weeks ago, don't really think the womens recipe was very good, but I love the concept... I've made chocolate covered bacon before and the sweet and salty is a wonderful flavor combination...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 11, 2010)

Isn't Chocolate & Bacon part of the two major food groups?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 11, 2010)

You bet your sweet A double S's...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 11, 2010)

I love my chocolate, I love my bacon...but I really am not sure about loving them together.  Well, maybe when I am dipping strawberries for a wedding reception I will use a bacon rasher to sop up the rest of the chocolate and see how it goes!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 11, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I love my chocolate, I love my bacon...but I really am not sure about loving them together.  Well, maybe when I am dipping strawberries for a wedding reception I will use a bacon rasher to sop up the rest of the chocolate and see how it goes!



I'd try it.  Chocolate and pretzels are yummy.  So are chocolate and potato chips.    Bacon with cupcakes.  Sure...I'd give it a try being the adventurous thing I am....plus...it's bacon...and CUPCAKES!  I think I want vanilla cupcakes through...

~Kathleen


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 12, 2010)

*drool* I want to try one of those bacon cupcakes.  I want to to make some soon...maybe this week


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2010)

it's not really that surprising seeing as how many people love maple syrup overruns  on their bacon.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 12, 2010)

You could use maple sugar icing with crispy crumbled bacon on top...but don't let me fool you, I'm still not on board with this


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 12, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> You could use maple sugar icing with crispy crumbled bacon on top...but don't let me fool you, I'm still not on board with this



I was picturing a coffee cake type cupcake with little crunchy, sweetened bacon sprinkles.


----------



## megamark (Jul 12, 2010)

thats pretty ironic. we were making ice cream the other night and i mentioned that i've seen bacon ice cream. you might have inspired me to make it.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2010)

oh man, like a maple walnut, but maple bacon ice cream. 

i have yet to use my ice cream maker, so i may just have some bacon around the first time i make a batch.


----------

